# looking for a new bean.



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Hi guys. This morning I had work so it was up to my fiancee to buy my beans from a local roaster. I buy their beans usually from the coffee shop rather than online it saves me a few pounds in delivery and it gives it that personal touch. Now I was surprised when I got back that they had sold her beans that were roasted last month. So now I'm gonna order from happy donkey and was wondering if you guys could suggest some beans to try. Ty.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Who is your local coffee shop / roaster, and what beans do they sell? I'd raise this with them at first, rather than just write them off.

Happy Donkey aren't a roaster, and aren't famed for their beans freshness or taste.

There are tons of roasters in the beans subforum here, HasBean, Smokey Barn, Rave and Coffee Compass are all forum favourites.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Depends to a degree on whether you are making brewed coffee or espresso. Check out the roasters who advertise on the forum. They provide loads of taste profile notes which will help you get an idea of what the bean will taste like in the cup.


----------



## CamV6 (Feb 7, 2012)

Try Stewarts as they don't seem to charge delivery when ordering off their website


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

CamV6 said:


> Try Stewarts as they don't seem to charge delivery when ordering off their website


Yeah I checked out the website my next batch will be from them. I managed get replacement beans from my roaster not quite as fresh as I would like but it will do considering how much coffee I go though.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So who is your roaster? You seem very protective of their identity, despite the stale beans!


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

http://www.beanbrothers.co.uk is the website. But as I said I've never ordered online I buy my beans in their coffee shop coffee evolution so it might just be at the shop where the problem is.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Phoenix said:


> http://www.beanbrothers.co.uk is the website. But as I said I've never ordered online I buy my beans in their coffee shop coffee evolution so it might just be at the shop where the problem is.


I'd let them know anyway (maybe email the roaster), then it's up to them if they let the practice continue in the shop.

Tons of good roasters online to work your way through, Ok you have to pay postage but it's not usually that much.


----------



## Phoenix (Jun 18, 2014)

Yeah I'm gonna work my way down the list.


----------



## Guest (Jun 23, 2014)

What a website that is LOL

to think someone got paid for that


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

almost as bad as ole nudecoffee lol


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

ShortShots said:


> almost as bad as ole nudecoffee lol


Thanks god he is not on the forum anymore.....

Oh hang on.


----------

